# Anyone else having any issues posting a profile photo?



## RealmSmith (Feb 24, 2017)

No matter how small I save my profile photo, it keeps telling me its unable to save the image. Thoughts?


----------



## Lanefan (Feb 26, 2017)

Might be a subscriber-only feature.


----------



## LordEntrails (Feb 28, 2017)

It is, along with custom signatures. You have to be a paid subscriber to have either of them,


----------



## Wyvern-Quill (Apr 2, 2017)

>It is, along with custom signatures. You have to be a paid subscriber to have either of them,

It should say that up front on the edit cover photo screen so you don't spend an hour fiddling with the images.


----------



## JBGarrison72 (Apr 22, 2017)

I spent not just a few minutes trying to sort out why I couldn't update my profile photo until I found this thread. Thanks!


----------



## HobGoblin42 (Aug 10, 2017)

I am a copper subscriber but still can't upload a custom avatar/photo. Do I miss something?

Edit: nevermind, it works now. I should have changed the avator and not the custom cover photo.


----------

